# WBC Light Heavyweight Champion: Adonis Stevenson vs Andrzej Fonfara Undercard/Main Event RBR



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Since Nobody starterd one, here we go.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Alexander Johnson vs Aleto Alvarez. It's in the 3rd round now. Johnson is pretty slick, and Alvarez is kind of plodding. I'm not really paying attention to the fight, so I might even have Alvarez' first name wrong. :lol: 

30-27 Alvarez in my book, but I can see the judges liking Johnson's slick blackness and having it closer.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


Damn! This should have been in my first post, but I actually though someone else would have started a thread. Oh well.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Alvarez.

40-36 Alvarez in a boring fight. Gonna wash some dishes.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

59-54 Alvarez. I can't believe this is a 10 round fight. It's kind of bad.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Adonis we love you champ! :happy


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

gayest video I've ever seen, Showtime straight wanking Stevenson off with this one


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't know why thig kid Alvarez is so highly rated. He's a very ordinary fighter.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Julian Williams lets goooo


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Next up: Julian Williams vs Michael Medina.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Williams looks like a good prospect.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

War Stevenson :ibutt


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Williams looking good, but he seems t not like leading. 10-9 J-Rock

He's not as good as the Charlo's, yet.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Fucking chin on Medina...

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Williams needs to vary his punches more. His shit is pretty basic, and he doesn't put his combos together that well. He has the tools to be special, but I'd like t see him jab more and vary his punch combos a bit more.

20-18 Williams.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

This is what i hate about our feed. Theres a fight taking place and we got buncey talking shit.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

AzarZ said:


> This is what i hate about our feed. Theres a fight taking place and we got buncey talking shit.


I don't like watching Box Nation too much.


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> This is what i hate about our feed. Theres a fight taking place and we got buncey talking shit.


Yep, that's the annoying thing about BN


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Williams should be killing this guys body. . He really needs to know how to chop guys down. Medina is still in there. I like Williams' style: he's exciting, but yu can tell that he can much more than just an exciting fighter. He remind me of James Kirkland without the power.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

another Williams round.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I don't like watching Box Nation too much.


Showtime is far superior but Boxnation is great for us as its only £12 a month so i cant complain too much and i like Buncey but if theres a fight they should show it.

For some reason they dont show the earlier undercard fights and we miss your good prospects. The only way i can catch up on your prospect like jrock spence is by using simbros. The commentary on the fight is crap too. You guys in America are lucky as you Bernstein and Paulie commentating.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Collie said:


> Yep, that's the annoying thing about BN


Yeah it sucks


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Williams looks good. I'd like to see more of him.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

154 division is gonna be on fire in a year or two. So many young prospects.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Are they airing the Lemieux fight. Should be fie :bbb @bballchump11 !!


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Fonfare looks like he is about to spoil the whole fucking party. Have no idea if he can, but he does a good job of giving off that vibe.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

KWilson71 said:


> 154 division is gonna be on fire in a year or two. So many young prospects.


Its almost too much talent, almost.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Fonfare looks like he is about to spoil the whole fucking party. Have no idea if he can, but he does a good job of giving off that vibe.


Fonfara is definitely decent. I like him. But he will be knocked out tonight. He is quite hittable and that's not a good attribute to have against Stevenson.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

lets go Charlo #TeamHaymon


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Fonfara is definitely decent. I like him. But he will be knocked out tonight. He is quite hittable and that's not a good attribute to have against Stevenson.


Is his power legit? I know he has 15kos, but they just said something like 13 out of his last 15 fights ended in KO? I know a little less about him than I should.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

The charlo bros are the future. No doubt about it. None. I fuck with em both.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Is his power legit? I know he has 15kos, but they just said something like 13 out of his last 15 fights ended in KO? I know a little less about him than I should.


Yes i would say so. His power is definitely legit just not stevenson or kovalev level. He stopped campillo which is hard to do.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Charlo in the house!!!


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

:horse


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Yes i would say so. His power is definitely legit just not stevenson or kovalev level. He stopped campillo which is hard to do.


:good Awesome, maybe he will give Adonis something to think about early and make it interesting. These are the kind of fights I dont mind rooting for an upset because not a huge fan of Stevenson although I dont dislike him either.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

slow, short and a light puncher, perfect Al Haymon special right there


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Charlo glassed jaw??


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Charlo glassed jaw??


no. it was a push


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Jermell is looking sloppy tonight, as he usually does. I saw some improvement in his last fight, but now he's regressed again. He wastes good opportunities by moving too much, and he often throws when he really shouldn't.


Jermell should win this anyway, but I'm even more sure now that Jermall is the Charlo to watch.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Although I see the Charlos talent, im not as excited about them as everyone else. :huh


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Nearly lost my shit when Charlo went down


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Both Charlos are average fighters.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Lol ref don't speak English


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Boring fight.


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Is there a reason that this crap is 12 rounds? 


Charlo e version is consistently boring, this might outshine the D Hopkins fight in tersm of junk


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Canelo kills him, Lara beats him just like he beat Trout. Still a ways to go for Jermell. Would have liked to have seen how he would have Handled Molina roughing him up.


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

Does anyone have a link to the fight?


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Canelo kills him, Lara beats him just like he beat Trout. Still a ways to go for Jermell. Would have liked to have seen how he would have Handled Molina roughing him up.


Molina was fighting the other brother


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

KWilson71 said:


> Molina was fighting the other brother


Bruh, this shit gets me every time. Takes me like 5 minutes to think it through and figure out who im watching.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

the Charlo's brother will take over the MW division in a couple of years. They are gonna be the Klitskos of the MW.
Mark my words


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lemieux going for broke


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Guerrero has one of the most fragile chins in the business


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:happy My man


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

and yeah, Guerrero clearly has a shit chin, maybe Lemieux will be the one to capitalize on it. Already better than the charlo fight lol


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Lemieux isn't very skilled, but he's fun to watch. Guerrero trying to stink out the joint and he isn't having any of it.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Shitt


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Guerrero aint been right since Grady Brewer took his soul. Didn't Don George put him to sleep badly too?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Fuck sake I thought the ref was going to let it go on.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Guerrero looking like a fool


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Real good performance. David is a fun fighter to watch even if he will never be world class/elite.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Impressive victory by Lemiux. He will have a punchers chance against anyone.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Guerrero aint been right since Grady Brewer took his soul. Didn't Don George put him to sleep badly too?


after Quillin Ko'd him he took on light comp. He fought one of the boxcino guys Raymond Gatica where he looked terrible and got dropped hard


----------



## RagingB(_)LL (Jun 5, 2013)

I would pay good money to see a Lemieux vs Kirkland fight, guaranteed fireworks should that ever take place, even though it wouldn't go past 5 rounds.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

RagingB(_)LL said:


> I would pay good money to see a Lemieux vs Kirkland fight, guaranteed fireworks should that ever take place, even though it wouldn't go past 5 rounds.


Automatic KO from Kirklland, different level of power and class.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

RagingB(_)LL said:


> I would pay good money to see a Lemieux vs Kirkland fight, guaranteed fireworks should that ever take place, even though it wouldn't go past 5 rounds.


:rofl jesus christ that would have ridiculous action



Windmiller said:


> after Quillin Ko'd him he took on light comp. He fought one of the boxcino guys Raymond Gatica where he looked terrible and got dropped hard


Alot of people felt Gatcia beat him, there's a legit case for that IMO...


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

RagingB(_)LL said:


> I would pay good money to see a Lemieux vs Kirkland fight, guaranteed fireworks should that ever take place, even though it wouldn't go past 5 rounds.


My fuck would that fight be insane.


----------



## RagingB(_)LL (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Automatic KO from Kirklland, different level of power and class.


I wouldn't be so sure Bama, Kirkland has shown to be vulnerable in the first couple of rounds before he works up a sweat and really gets going, if Lemieux were to hurt him early he might be able to get him out of there before Kirkland gets going on all cylinders. One thing is for sure, both guys have the power to hurt each other and it would be an explosive fight while it lasts, and I for one would love to see it.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, only 5 pages! Charlo scare everyone away :lol:?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

War Fonfara !!!!


I've got $17.28 riding on the guy! :smile


----------



## RagingB(_)LL (Jun 5, 2013)

Muff said:


> My fuck would that fight be insane.


Indeed it would, I`m envisioning a Hagler/Hearns type of fight, except that every round would be like the first round of that fight for as long as it lasts.

Unless the potential for an early stoppage within the first two rounds materialises, it would definitely be a fight of the year candidate, I doubt that it ever gets made though to my eternal chagrin.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

They need to put LeBron back out on the court to keep George from getting hot.


----------



## RagingB(_)LL (Jun 5, 2013)

Fucking hell Fonfara sure has one long, giraffe like neck on him doesn't he?

I hope this fight is somewhat competitive, but I get the feeling the moment Stevenson lands a solid punch Fonfara is going down for the count, that neck of his wont be able to absorb that kind of power, let alone his chin.

Hopefully the fights goes at least 5 rounds or so.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> They need to put LeBron back out on the court to keep George from getting hot.


Putting LeBron back on the court would allow Stevenson to KO Fonfara in the first round


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Fonfara is not scared at all. Looking good so [email protected]


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Fonfara down. Stevenson's power!


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Stevenson's power is real. Fonfara is very very hittable like I said.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Fonfarelanding too cleanly, but Adonis is beating this dude like he beat his whores.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Superman! Superman! Superman!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Superman! That power.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fonfara looks good when he backs up Stevenson, but Stevenson's power keeps him from maintaining that momentum.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, everyone needs to come back. The Charlo fight is over :lol:!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Fonfara has to go for broke, and up his output.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, nice hook by Fonfara!


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Fonfara is a tough dude.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Adonis looks huge. What was his fight night weight? He reminds me of the Pacquiao from the early 00s too :lol:


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Fanfara still dangerous in the fight with that left jook.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Did Adonis slow a tiny bit this round?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Stevenson has a glass jaw, and it's showing.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Stevenson needs to stay tight hes getting him from too far out when he tries to fuck around :sad5


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Slick n' Polish. :yep


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Adonis looks huge. What was his fight night weight? He reminds me of the Pacquiao from the early 00s too :lol:


185


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, down by a body-shot.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Body shot took Fonfara's soul


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Stevie seems to not be as good defensively as he was when Manny trained him


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

That's what turbo likes!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck, Fonfara is a tough SoB!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Fonfara is not a bad fighter, I'd love to see what he could d with Kovalev.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Fonfara exposing Stevenson's lack of defense and how Kovaleve will take him out.
But Adonis beating the dog shit out of fonfara


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

raul Marquez keeps getting fatter and fatter. Too many Chalupa's.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Fonfara has the tools, but he hasn't thrown a single combination the whole fight.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

Have you guys seen any flaws in Stevenson's game?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

VG_Addict said:


> Have you guys seen any flaws in Stevenson's game?


Yes. He shouldn't be getting tagged that much by Fonfara.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Stevenson is so wide open for counters. I would hate to see him so careless against a guy like Kovalev.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Stevenson needs the rounds anyway.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

VG_Addict said:


> Have you guys seen any flaws in Stevenson's game?


Definitely, his legs have stiffened from jabs and punches about 3 times in this fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

VG_Addict said:


> Have you guys seen any flaws in Stevenson's game?


He can't in fight and needs space to fight effectively. 
His defense is poor, he keeps his hands too low and relies on his reflexes which he overrates which leads to him getting hit with rights and left hooks if you throw with him.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

VG_Addict said:


> Have you guys seen any flaws in Stevenson's game?


Fonfara's left-hook cannot miss. Kovalev has power in both hands. Those left-hooks he's been vulnerable to tonight will definitely play a role in their possible match-up.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

VG_Addict said:


> Have you guys seen any flaws in Stevenson's game?


He's fallen in love with his power and become a careless fighter.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I can see Bhop beating Adonis.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

Funny how Stevenson said Kovalev has no defense, huh?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Stevenson isn't looking bad, Fonfara is simply looking good.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I can see Bhop beating Adonis.


I can also see Stevenson knocking Bhop out


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

From what I've heard (I don't have a stream), I'm convinced that Kovalev knocks Stevenson out.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

atsch I swear if he wilts


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

stevenson is so offensively limited.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Stevenson is gassing


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Just tuned in after the game ended...Stevenson looks pretty tired.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Stevenson dowsn!~~~~


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

If only Fonfara knew how to counter


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Down!!!!!!


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

He we go....He is gassed.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, fonfara!! Keep up the attack, dude!


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Stevenson's been knocked down!! WTF!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is what he gets for fighting such a careless fight.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Holy shit he is ready to go! Only the 9th round....

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Stop letting him clinch Fonfara keep up the attack!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Stevenson is gassing hard and getting stunned.
Upset alert is now on.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fonfara can't miss! Shit, that right keeps landing.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

fuck man adonis is gassed and so open for those counters


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

turbotime said:


> atsch I swear if he wilts


atsch atsch


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Stevenson looking gassed.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

bring your damn gloves up.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Stevenson could lose now, he's gassed and Fonfara is coming on!


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Fonfara cut off the ring stop folloing him.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

AS is gassed and Fonfara is feeling himself right now. AS needs a fight changer or else he is going to get stopped late.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

This is Bute vs Andrade level gassing


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Stevenson needs to get out of Kronk. At least Manny knew how to teach his righters how to defend. Stevie's got bad habits now.


----------



## RagingB(_)LL (Jun 5, 2013)

Stevenson is getting tired, if Fonfara can keep up the pace and keep punching I`m thinking Stevenson just might get stopped. I`m pleasantly surprised to see Fonfara is still hanging in there and doing well after taking so much punishment, go Fonfara!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I see why Adonis ran from Kovalev now.
Bhop is gonna beat Adonis if he wins.
==

Adonis falling in low with his shitty "boxing"
Adonis used to pressure, about time he went back.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

This reminds me of Haye-Thompson. :lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Fonfara having a Golotta moment!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Kovalev destroys Stevenson. Damn, Fonfara needs to fucking throw, though.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Stevenson gassed but he won that round.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Stevenson needs to get out of Kronk. At least Manny knew how to teach his righters how to defend. Stevie's got bad habits now.


Nah Stevenson bought his own hype that he could box.
He could just box against my boy Cloud, no one else.
He needs to go back to the pressure style he did before Cloud


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

so Stevenson lacks stamina, and chin is vulnerable. to be fair though, Fonfara looks like one tough son of a bitch. not a great level of talent, but he wont be an easy fight for anyone.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Fonfara gonna be pissing blood tonight.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Fonfara trying headbutts, headlocks and elbows to the back of the head. he's clearly not intimidated, but ref shouldn't let it happen really.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

This is the Adonis I remember a brawler with power in the left.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

This fight is wild. If Adonis stands up he wins, and I think Hopkins beats him


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Stevenson looking so tired.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

this is why people shouldn't overrate a few good knockouts.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Hopkins and Kovalev licking their lips. Stevenson looking like crap.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Stevenson looks like he trained for a first half stoppage.....Fonfara gave a good account of himself down the stretch. 

Quality scrap.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Showtime Boxing delivers again. :happy


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

Is it safe to say Kovalev beats Stevenson?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Fonfara said, "motherfucker!" at the end of the round.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Showtime trying to sell this fight as a great one is whack


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Stevenson gonna lose to Bhop.
He was inspired and overachieved when Manny died.
He is done, Bhop gonna take his ass to school


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

Stevenson's corner did a great job giving instructions after he got hurt


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

So Stevenson barely escapes like I figured he would. He will win the fight on the cards. but this proves that Kovalev knocks his ass out.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

12th was Fonfara's.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Stevenson looked like shit tbh.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

VG_Addict said:


> Is it safe to say Kovalev beats Stevenson?


More than that. It's safe to say Kovalev destroys Stevenson.:bbb


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Fonfara is a top 10 LHW...This is an impressive win.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Fonfara just made a fan 4 life


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

If Hopkins makes it into the second half of the fight (which he would), I think he'd exploit Stevenson's sloppy offense and bad habits. I'll side with B-Hop in that fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

that was a really good fight. Stevie was gassed, but he pushed through. Fonfara is a very good fighter. He's tough.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Fonfara just made a fan 4 life


I hate to say "I told you so," but...

Oh heck, who am I kidding? I LOVE to say "I told you so." :lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> So Stevenson barely escapes like I figured he would. He will win the fight on the cards. but this proves that Kovalev knocks his ass out.


This doesn't prove shit like that. Stevenson is flawed, yes. So is Kovalev. It's still an intriguing fight.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Stevenson needs to work on his conditioning.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Chacal said:


> This doesn't prove shit like that. Stevenson is flawed, yes. So is Kovalev. It's still an intriguing fight.


This is true as well though.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

The confetti lol


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cue the BHop call out :ibutt!!!!


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> This doesn't prove shit like that. Stevenson is flawed, yes. So is Kovalev. It's still an intriguing fight.


Nah. It does. Stevenson's defense is wide open. I think Kovalev will walk him down and fuck him up. He will land the left hooks & right hands just like Fonfara did.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I'm not gonna give Stevenson shit for not looking his best in this fight. The story of this fight is that Fonfara proved he is legit. 

Also... B-hop UDs Stevenson easily IMO.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

HAHAH! Ask them if they want Kovalev!


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> I'm not gonna give Stevenson shit for not looking his best in this fight. The story of this fight is that Fonfara proved he is legit.
> 
> Also... B-hop UDs Stevenson easily IMO.


Good point as well, he certainly proved he is tough as hell.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Gotta love Jim Gray LOL


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I think Adonis would outbox B-Hop and he has a chance against Kovalev, too. He was sloppy tonight, but that doesn't mean he's sloppy all the time. Let's get real. Fohfara is a tough customer who wouldn't quit. I want to see Kovalev again. I like him.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck...something about how Fonfara said "I want to be a world champion one day like him too". The kid wants it bad...made me a fan.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Great heart and chin shown by Fonfara, he should be proud.

Much improved fighter.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I think Adonis would outbox B-Hop and he has a chance against Kovalev, too. He was sloppy tonight, but that doesn't mean he's sloppy all the time. Let's get real. Fohfara is a tough customer who wouldn't quit. I want to see Fnnfara again. I like him.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Nah. It does. Stevenson's defense is wide open. I think Kovalev will walk him down and fuck him up. He will land the left hooks & right hands just like Fonfara did.


Nah. It doesn't. Stevenson could still land that left hand on Kovalev's shaky chin through the leaky defence. People are blinded by their hatred of Stevenson that they're going to jump all over this though, it's expected. Stevenson, Kovalev and Hopkins could all beat one another. I like that.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

"what about Kovalev"


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Lmao at Fonfara saying no congratulation i dont want to be congratulated.



Sister Sledge said:


> I think Adonis would outbox B-Hop and he has a chance against Kovalev, too. He was sloppy tonight, but that doesn't mean he's sloppy all the time. Let's get real. Fohfara is a tough customer who wouldn't quit. I want to see Fnnfara again. I like him.


:deal Stevenson probably underestimated this guy he wont make that mistake against BHOP.


----------



## PolishPummler (Aug 18, 2013)

Good job Andy..you done us proud!


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Fonfara's stock has shot up! he`s young and has time he`ll be a World Champ hes got the toughness to be


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I still favor Hopkins over Stevenson, still (tentatively) favor Stevenson over Kovalev.


----------



## RagingB(_)LL (Jun 5, 2013)

Fonfara surprised me tonight, I didn't think he would last twelve let alone manage to knock Stevenson down. Even though he lost he put forth a good, solid effort and can walk away with his head held high after such a performance. And while some might chalk this up as an off night for Stevenson which well might be the case, one thing I take away from this fight is that if, no make that when, Kovalev hurts Adonis he will finish him off and not let him off the hook like Fonfara did. 

If Fonfara was able to take Stevenson`s power and keep on trucking and coming forward and survive two knockdowns to score one of his own, I have no doubt that Kovalev can do the better and stop him. Sergey is a much better fighter than Fonfara, has more power in both fists and sets up his offence and punches much better and he has a better chin as well. All of that leads me to believe that he would stop Stevenson like I`ve always believed he would if they ever fight, even against a better prepared and conditioned Adonis.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Stevenson's biggest problem is that he doesn't readily move out of the way after he throws so he's very open to counters. His upper body movement is good but seems stunted somehow, like it's undeveloped, he's a bit awkward when trying to slip shots and his balance suffers.


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

Dude that Fonfara guy seriously came in to win. Like he walked in with every intention of walking out champ. Bring that dude back against somebody and I'll watch. And hey, Adonis got up off the floor to rally and see his way through. At least you can say he isn't a total frontrunner or anything.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Stevenson is overrated. Dont people see that all he has is that left hand? Plus his defence aint that good. Now against Bellew AND Fonfara he was hurt. Plus he isnt the huge puncher Kovalev is. I bet Kovalev would have stopped Fonfara if he landed the same punches Stevenson did. Fonfara landed his right hand although his offence is very basic. Just left jab straight right. Not much more than that.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

How is Stevenson overrated? The majority pick Kovalev to stop him and Hopkins to outbox him. If Kovalev went to the body more I'd be 99% sure he'd beat Adonis. But he headhunts so I'm only 95% sure he beats him.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> How is Stevenson overrated? The majority pick Kovalev to stop him and Hopkins to outbox him. If Kovalev went to the body more I'd be 99% sure he'd beat Adonis. But he headhunts so I'm only 95% sure he beats him.


The majority? Do you have any numbers for that? I see many guys who think that Stevenson is better than Kovalev what I cant see at all. And no Kovalev doesnt head hunts. he got his last KO with a body shot.
Stevenson is all left hand nothing more. People even say that he has a good jab. Although he never showed one. Its mostly a range finder to set up his left.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Stevenson will still beat Hopkins via brutal KO. Hopkins wouldnt be able to take 20% of the punches Fonfara took tonight, credit to him for seeing the bell.

I think Kovalev beats both Bhop/Stevenson though although competitive vs Superman.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

RagingB(_)LL said:


> Sergey is a much better fighter than Fonfara, has more power in both fists and sets up his offence and punches much better and* he has a better chin as well.* All of that leads me to believe that he would stop Stevenson like I`ve always believed he would if they ever fight, even against a better prepared and conditioned Adonis.


Does he fuck.


----------



## Tarman (Jun 16, 2012)

Great effort last night from Fonfara what a tough man, came across very well in the interview afterwards too. Credit to Stevenson too he could have fallen apart after the 9th but came back strong.

As for Adonis-Kov like a lot of posters im still going for Kov. Stevenson's reliance on his footwork for defence has worked well for him so far but against someone like Kovalev it will leave him very vulnerable. Its easy to see Kov closing the range early and landing that trademark 1-2-1 combo. Fonfara was landing his straight right regularly from the start of the fight. 

As for Hopkins I think Adonis beats him; too much movement and activity. His offense is a bit one dimensional but along with his footwork should be enough to dec Bhop unless he fades badly late on.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

the punches that put adonis down werent really big punches. sure, they landed right on the money, but they werent huge shots. this begs the question: is stevenson packing haitian glass in his mandible?


----------



## RagingB(_)LL (Jun 5, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Does he fuck.


Based on the several fights I have seen of both fighters, his chin is better than Fonfara's who has been stopped once in the past and had his bell rung several times as well unlike Kovalev who has only ever been stunned and dropped by Darnell Boone.

Like I said, if Fonfara was able to survive two knockdowns and get his bell rung several times throughout the fight and last the distance, I have no reasons to doubt that a fighter of Kovalev's caliber can do better.

I am not implying that Stevenson cannot flatten him, I just think the odds of it happening are minimal even if he did connect solidly. I would like to see the fight happen to leave no more doubts, but it will be some time yet before we get a chance to see it, that is if it ever even takes place.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Nah. It doesn't. Stevenson could still land that left hand on Kovalev's shaky chin through the leaky defence. People are blinded by their hatred of Stevenson that they're going to jump all over this though, it's expected. Stevenson, Kovalev and Hopkins could all beat one another. I like that.


You really think it's fair to call Kovalev's chin shaky when Stevenson is the one who has been knocked out before, and the one who got floored and hurt last night by Fonfara?? I like Stevenson. Very exciting to watch. I just think Kovalev has the right style to beat Stevenson with. Stevenson doesn't like pressure. His defense is pretty sloppy. He gassed late against Fonfara. All of these factors add up to a bad night against Kovalev, it's the reason he's avoiding Kovalev.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I think the problem for Kovalev (who I consider a better fighter than Stevenson) could be Stevenson´s straight left hand, being a orthodox vs southpaw fight, wasn´t Kovalev stopepd by a southpaw in the amateurs ?
I think it could be a matter of who lands first.... also, I don´t think Kovalev faced a guy as good as Fonfara so far in his career.... maybe Sillack, maybe Celverly is as good as Fonfara ? No, right ?


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Fonfara wouldn't see the 6th round vs Kovalev


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Vic said:


> I think the problem for Kovalev (who I consider a better fighter than Stevenson) could be Stevenson´s straight left hand, being a orthodox vs southpaw fight, wasn´t Kovalev stopepd by a southpaw in the amateurs ?
> I think it could be a matter of who lands first.... also, I don´t think Kovalev faced a guy as good as Fonfara so far in his career.... maybe Sillack, maybe Celverly is as good as Fonfara ? No, right ?


yes, ko'd in the ams.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> yes, ko'd in the ams.


All we saw was him getting knocked down in that video. And just because he got stopped many years ago it doesnt mean that he has a weak chin. I think also Froch got stopped in the amateurs. So really doesnt say much at all.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Stevenson is the 3rd best fighter in his weight class and he knows it. He's sparred Kov, if he backed himself he would have taken the fight he signed for that his own promoter agreed was a fair deal but no he pulled out and went to Showtime


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Berliner said:


> All we saw was him getting knocked down in that video. And just because he got stopped many years ago it doesnt mean that he has a weak chin. I think also Froch got stopped in the amateurs. So really doesnt say much at all.


You may be right, but it was against a southpaw, by a left hand... it makes you wonder, it does.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Stevenson was off balance and in a bad position when he got hit his chin is actually better than I thought it was. The thing everyone seems to assume is that Kovalev has the same chin Fonfara has. It's one thing to critize Stevenson after this fight but some even claim as if it does matter that Kovalev hits slightly harder Stevenson is a huge puncher denying that is ridiculous and I'm almost 100% positive that Kovalev wouldn't be able to take half of the shots Fonfara got hit with. It does not matter who punches harder because both have p4p power neither of the 2 can take the other guy's shots it does not matter who has a slightly better chin or slightly better power. Both got dropped by Boone one got finished and one almost got finished, Kovalev got ko'd in the amateurs by a southpaw and Stevenson gets sometimes dropped in fights. Stevenson hasn't got the best stamina and Kovalev hasn't gone the distance in a long long time the last time he even went some rounds was in his last fight where the pace wasn't nearly as high as in Stevenson's fight.
I also question Stevenson' preparation for this fight everyone who follows him on FB knows that he spend the majority of the camp being on a semi holiday in Germany. Still yes Kovalev isn't Fonfara and he should probably be the favourite but the way everyone is convinced that Kovalev will have no trouble with Stevenson is ridiculous they would be each other's best fights by far and Fonfara is probably better than everyone Kovalev has fought son far even though I'd like to see Fonfara fight Andrew one guy is super offensive and the other guy super defensive and both came up short vs the champs but gave them a tougher fight than anyone since Boone


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> also, I don´t think Kovalev faced a guy as good as Fonfara so far in his career.... maybe Sillack, maybe Celverly is as good as Fonfara ? No, right ?


Campillo was pretty good Vic.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Campillo was pretty good Vic.


Didn't Campilio beat Fonfara?


----------



## PolishPummler (Aug 18, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Didn't Campilio beat Fonfara?


Campillo got stopped by Fonfara.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Campillo was pretty good Vic.


I rate the way he stopped Campillo very highly (Fonfara beat Campillo too, but it´s right to say that Campillo was in a better form when Kovalev stopped him)


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Berliner said:


> All we saw was him getting knocked down in that video. And just because he got stopped many years ago it doesnt mean that he has a weak chin. I think also Froch got stopped in the amateurs. So really doesnt say much at all.





Vic said:


> You may be right, but it was against a southpaw, by a left hand... it makes you wonder, it does.


Btw, just wanna say that when I made my comment, it was more about styles (southpaw vs orthodox mainly) than "weak chin" talk.....


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> Btw, just wanna say that when I made my comment, it was more about styles (southpaw vs orthodox mainly) than "weak chin" talk.....


I know. I still think that only this amateur video many years ago doesnt mean much. We only saw a few seconds from a fight which took place many years ago. For me that isnt enough to think that he has a weak chin or that he has big problems against Southpaws... I dont say that he has a strong chin or is good against southpaws but really that shitty amateur video shouldnt be enough.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> The charlo bros are the future. No doubt about it. None. I'd like to fuck them both.


Keep that gay shit to yourself.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Keep that gay shit to yourself.


lol you forced


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Are they airing the Lemieux fight. Should be fie :bbb @bballchump11 !!


David did awesome. I was trolling all of ESB with my "Lemueix would decapitate GGG" posts :lol:


----------

